# Finger weights



## Froggyfrog

Ciao a tutti,

chiedo il vostro consiglio riguardo a un'espressione che ho trovato traducendo un episodio di una serie televisiva.

La serie è ambientata in un'università prestigiosa e il narratore, a inizio episodio, ci presenta un personaggio.
Tale ragazzo è il figlio del rettore dell'università quindi, fin dal primo episodio, lo vediamo essere sempre diligente e impegnato.
Inoltre, è anche un ragazzo che cura molto il suo aspetto fisico (così ci viene sempre mostrato fin dall'inizio).

La frase del narratore è questa:
"After years of academic excellence, overachievement and perfect *finger weights*, he snaps."

La mia traduzione è: "Dopo anni di eccellenza accademica, ottimi risultati e perfetti...., sbotta".

Quel "finger weights" non mi è chiaro. 
A senso, direi che potrebbe essere "diplomazia/doti diplomatiche", ma non ho trovato nessuna corrispondenza nei dizionari. 
Oppure si riferisce semplicemente a dei "sollevamenti con le dita"?

Ogni consiglio è ben accetto 

Grazie.


----------



## Franshyska

I'm interested, too.
The first thing that came into my mind was that it could really be 'sollevamenti con le dita', in reference to those exercises which can be done by musicians in order to improve their ability with instruments... I figured that playing a piano suits the guy you described  But that "*perfect* finger weights" make me think I'm wrong, I sure went too far  (besides, maybe it should be something like "finger weight lifting"?  )
But now I'm just too curious, I'll keep an eye on this topic 

PS: I apologise for my English, as usual.


----------



## Mary49

"To snap" in questo caso dovrebbe significare "dare di matto", "uscire di testa / cervello".


----------



## Dearson

Franshyska said:


> I'm interested, too.
> The first thing that came into my mind was that it could really be 'sollevamenti con le dita', in reference to those exercises which can be done by musicians in order to improve their ability with instruments... I figured that playing a piano suits the guy you described  But that "*perfect* finger weights" make me think I'm wrong, I sure went too far  (besides, maybe it should be something like "finger weight lifting"?  )
> But now I'm just too curious, I'll keep an eye on this topic
> 
> PS: I apologise for my English, as usual.



Infatti sì, suona il piano o la chitarra?
A volte li usa anche chi scrive tanto a computer o chi deve recuperare piccoli infortuni alle dita.


----------



## Froggyfrog

No, purtroppo non suona nessuno strumento. Forse viaggio troppo di fantasia, ma potrebbe essere qualcosa tipo scelte ponderate? Sono davvero confusa e non riesco a trovare un riscontro da nessuna parte!!!


----------



## donettita

Hi, Froggyfrog!

I am translating the same series into Spanish and I am as lost as you are 

Do you think it could mean something like "leadership skills" or "diplomacy" as you said above? I think I will choose one of those options, since I am unable to find any other meaning in that context.

Best regards!


----------



## Fooler

La mia mente immaginaria  vede colui che ha molta padronanza di se, come se nel spiegare le cose, magari anche diplomaticamente, agita le dita come se stesse facendo sollevamento delle stesse. Tipo perfetto bacchettone? 

My try


----------



## Froggyfrog

donettita said:


> Hi, Froggyfrog!
> 
> I am translating the same series into Spanish and I am as lost as you are
> 
> Do you think it could mean something like "leadership skills" or "diplomacy" as you said above? I think I will choose one of those options, since I am unable to find any other meaning in that context.
> 
> Best regards!



Hi donettita,

it's a relief knowing that I'm not the only one lost in this craziness  !

I think I'll go with something like "considered choices".
I still can't find any meaning to this online, so the only solution seems to be let the imagination fly !

I would like to contact you in private, since we're working on the same series and I would like to ask your opinion about another tricky sentence and it should be done in private, you know.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Franshyska

donettita said:


> Hi, Froggyfrog!
> 
> I am translating the same series into Spanish and I am as lost as you are


OT: Ok, now I'm just dying of curiosity, what's that series? 

For the answer I suppose we should wait for a native speaker...


----------



## donettita

Franshyska said:


> OT: Ok, now I'm just dying of curiosity, what's that series?
> 
> For the answer I suppose we should wait for a native speaker...



Hi, Franshyska!

I am afraid we are not allowed to reveal it  

Thank you very much for all your answers.

Best regards!


----------



## Dearson

Non disperate, ho chiesto aiuto ai madrelingua e qualcuno arriverà. Anche io, se non capisco qualcosa, sbotto!
Comunque, ‘sto ragazzetto cura molto l’aspetto fisico, giusto? Ma è fissato con la palestra?
Se il senso fosse che faceva sollevamento pesi perfino con le dita, ed alla perfezione, perché voleva apparire in forma smagliante? L’immaginazione vola!


----------



## Froggyfrog

L'immaginazione vola alla grande, nel bel mezzo della disperazione 
Speriamo in qualche madrelingua, ma nemmeno online ho trovato soluzioni valide. Aspettiamo!

Grazie a tutti, comunque.


----------



## merse0

Premesso che "to snap the fingers" significa "far schioccare le dita", non potrebbe essere questa la strada per legare i "fingers weight" a "he snaps"?


----------



## Froggyfrog

merse0 said:


> Premesso che "to snap the fingers" significa "far schioccare le dita", non potrebbe essere questa la strada per legare i "fingers weight" a "he snaps"?



Interpretazione, questa, veramente molto interessante... la situazione si fa sempre più complicata


----------



## Dearson

merse0 said:


> Premesso che "to snap the fingers" significa "far schioccare le dita", non potrebbe essere questa la strada per legare i "fingers weight" a "he snaps"?



Che mi fa pensare a un qualcosa del tipo:

Dopo anni di responsabilità sulle spalle, tutto d’un tratto se le scrolla di dosso.

After years of carrying the weight of responsibilities on his shoulders, he suddenly shrugs them off.


----------



## Sense-seeker

Finger weights non significa niente per me. Mi dispiace. Sara possibile mandare una domanda allo scrittore del copione?


----------



## UnaVidaReal

Mi risulta davvero impossibile ricavare un significato coerente da quest'uso di "finger weights".


----------



## Dearson

Sense-seeker said:


> Finger weights non significa niente per me. Mi dispiace. Sara possibile mandare una domanda allo scrittore del copione?





UnaVidaReal said:


> Mi risulta davvero impossibile ricavare un significato coerente da quest'uso di "finger weights".



It’s okay guys, at least now we know that the screenwriter was high as a kite while writing the script. 
At this point, should we consider a mistake in transcription?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Froggyfrog said:


> chiedo il vostro consiglio riguardo a un'espressione che ho trovato traducendo un episodio di una serie televisiva.


Si potrebbe sapere di quale episodio di quale serie si tratta, per pura curiosità?


----------



## merse0

Pietro, vedi Post #10 del traduttore spagnolo.


----------



## Froggyfrog

Dearson said:


> At this point, should we consider a mistake in transcription?



No, it's almost impossible it's a mistake as the narrator says exactly these words.


----------



## bicontinental

Froggyfrog said:


> lo vediamo essere sempre diligente e impegnato.





Froggyfrog said:


> Inoltre, è anche un ragazzo che cura molto il suo aspetto fisico



This is just another guess, but from the context given I get the picture of a true type A personality here..."an overachiever" in his work and his physical appearance, someone who pays attention to detail... to the point where he uses finger weights, and not only that... but _perfect_ finger weights. In my view this is an example of hyperbole.
And after years of leading this presumably stressful lifestyle, he snaps.

Bic.

Edit:


> FingerWeights should be used by anyone looking to increase their manual dexterity and reaction time.


Source: FingerWeights


----------



## bicontinental

Froggyfrog said:


> After years of academic excellence, overachievement...



Just wanted to mention that _over-achievement _or _being an over-achiever _may have a negative connotation depending on the context. I'm not sure if that's the case here.

Bic.


----------



## Dearson

At this point, I would suggest translating _perfect finger weights_ as if it was  _perfectionism, _since the only word we’re sure about is _perfect. _Maybe a slightly different translation of _overachievement_ delivers its meaning better.
Overachievement = an excessive (the negative connotation Bic was talking about) or unusually high level of achievement.

_Dopo anni di eccellenza accademica, risultati eccezionali e perfezionismo, dà di matto._


----------



## Odysseus54

MR1492 said:


> Ok, this is just a rough guess but how about using a combination of what has been suggested so far:
> 
> _Dopo anni di eccellenza accademica, ottimi risultati in tutto e perfetti usa peso per dite, lui esce di cervello.
> _
> Phil



Magari anche ".. in tutto, e piegamenti sulle dita fatti alla perfezione, va fuori di testa."  I've never heard of finger weights - I used to do finger push-ups, though, and knuckle push-ups


----------



## Dearson

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari anche ".. in tutto, *e piegamenti sulle dita fatti alla perfezione*, va fuori di testa."



Ma non vedo il collegamento coi pesi per le dita  
Io continuo a pensare che qualcosa non torni, scusatemi. Potevano essere usate decine di espressioni migliori per alludere all’attenzione ai dettagli, boh. Sceneggiatore birichino.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Could it be a misspell? Like "linger weights"?....


----------



## puli_dog

Just a guess, but try to read the sentence as "After years of academic excellence, overachievement and perfect-finger weights (= _burdens_), he snaps." being _weights_ tied to all the previousy listed duties,  the_ "weight of responsibilities._.." 

A typical case where hypenation comes handy


----------



## puli_dog

@Dearson:
... you didn't read my post, did you ?


----------



## Dearson

puli_dog said:


> @Dearson:
> ... you didn't read my post, did you ?


Sì, ma non capisco cosa significherebbe _responsabilità sulle dita perfette_!


----------



## puli_dog

Il tipo è evidentemente un perfezionista, e anche forse un tantino ossessivo, visto l'esito della frase. L'elenco dei doveri è unito all'immagine leggermente maniacale della cura delle mani... E' un piccolo squarcio di colore caratteriale, l'insieme dei "pesi" alla fine causa lo "snap"

E' una immagine che allude al peso da lui provato nel dover sentirsi sempre ben presentabile, inappuntabile


----------



## Odysseus54

For me, unless there's something in the context that makes 'finger weights' relevant in a literal sense, the metaphor is one of manic attention to details.  And if he is a bodybuilder, or a fitness buff, he is so into it that he even does 'perfect' weights with his fingers.  I can't see another interpretation.


----------



## puli_dog

Hi Odysseus,
what I'm trying to point out since post #33 is that in my opinion _weights_ has nothing to do with "finger weights" but all the things listed are weights, intended as burdens, for the guy.

Quindi il senso per me è: "Il peso di anni trascorsi per cercare di eccellere nella carriera accademica, di ottenere risultati sempre migliori e doversi sempre presentare in maniera inappuntabile alla fine lo hanno fatto andare di fuori"


----------



## Dearson

Dearson said:


> Se il senso fosse che faceva sollevamento pesi perfino con le dita, ed alla perfezione, perché voleva apparire in forma smagliante? L’immaginazione vola!





Odysseus54 said:


> And if he is a bodybuilder, or a fitness buff, he is so into it that he even does 'perfect' weights with his fingers.  I can't see another interpretation.



E nemmeno io, se non suona il piano o la chitarra...
In ogni caso, giusto per informazione, l’americana con cui faccio conversazione, leggendo questa frase, mi ha risposto così:


----------



## puli_dog

Now the dog's getting nervous... 
Could we stop for a moment talking about the weird "finger weights" thing (that looks like a rather odd hypotesis given the context) an think of "weights" as burdens?

So, "the burden of pursuing academical excellence, the burden of his quest for always better achievements and the burden of (feeling to have to) present himself in an impeccable way made him snap at last"

Woof!


----------



## Franshyska

Potrebbe essere inutile, ma magari se i traduttori/traduttrici hanno voglia di darci qualche altra informazione (per esempio che tipo di immagini scorrono di questo tizio, mentre il narratore parla, qualche altro dettaglio su cosa fa nella vita 'sto ragazzo e cose del genere)... magari a qualcuno viene l'illuminazione. 
Diciamo che sono alla frutta, perché se neanche i nativi trovano un'interpretazione sono abbastanza sicura che non ci sia molto da fare, ma è solo che lasciare le cose così irrisolte mi irrita parecchio


----------



## johngiovanni

puli_dog said:


> what I'm trying to point out since post #33 is that in my opinion _weights_ has nothing to do with "finger weights" but all the things listed are weights, intended as burdens, for the guy



However, the way the sentence is constructed does not support your interpretation.  The "perfect finger weights" (whatever that means) appears to be just the third item in the list.  ("After years of A, B and C, he snaps".)


----------



## Odysseus54

puli_dog said:


> Hi Odysseus,
> what I'm trying to point out since post #33 is that in my opinion _weights_ has nothing to do with "finger weights" but all the things listed are weights, intended as burdens, for the guy.
> 
> Quindi il senso per me è: "Il peso di anni trascorsi per cercare di eccellere nella carriera accademica, di ottenere risultati sempre migliori e doversi sempre presentare in maniera inappuntabile alla fine lo hanno fatto andare di fuori"



I don't thing I agree - he is doing finger weights because he is obsessive.  He could be ironing his socks, same idea.  But the activity chosen by the author to signify this OC quality is that of doing finger weights.  It's specific, we can't ignore that.  My previous suggestion (finger push-ups) was because personally I never heard of finger weights, so I thought of a substitute along the same meaning.  But if you all say that finger weights are a known thing, there's no reason not to keep it as it is.


----------



## puli_dog

johngiovanni said:


> However, the way the sentence is constructed does not support your interpretation.  The "perfect finger weights" (whatever that means) appears to be just the third item in the list.  ("After years of A, B and C, he snaps".)



Yes, but as long as you read C as "perfect fingers weights". What if you read "After years of (A's, B's and C's) weigths, he snaps" ?


----------



## johngiovanni

"Perfect finger weights" to me sounds like something he has achieved rather than an activity, but the only context in which I have heard that is in playing the piano or guitar.


----------



## Odysseus54

puli_dog said:


> Yes, but as long as if you read C as "perfect fingers weights". What if you read "After years of (A's, B's and C's) weigths, he snaps" ?



Because the construction makes that interpretation very unlikely.


Are we sure of the original?


----------



## johngiovanni

Odysseus54 said:


> Are we sure of the original?



You just beat me to it!  I was wanting to ask whether Froggyfrog was working from a text or just listening to a voiceover.


----------



## Froggyfrog

johngiovanni said:


> You just beat me to it!  I was wanting to ask whether Froggyfrog was working from a text or just listening to a voiceover.



Hi there.
We're working with a script, so there's no possibility it is a typo or some kind of error.

Anyway, thanks everybody for your attempts, really! And sorry for this impossible dilemma


----------



## puli_dog

@Froggyfrog
Now that you have raised the curiosity within the forum, feel obliged to inform us should you come to a conclusive solution of the case ...


----------



## Fooler

Mah, io continuo a vedere e ad immaginare il personaggio così perfettino che nel suo sapere e nel suo spiegare le cose agli altri, agita le proprie dita come se facesse sollevamento pesi (che allude giustamente a quello che si trova in internet come finger weight). Someone who waves his fingers while explaining his theories (just think of Oliver Hardy while waving his fingers when he used  to say bye bye or when he acted shy while rolling and rubbing his tie)

My immagination


----------

